# Presas Interview Video Tape II



## Dan Anderson (Sep 27, 2004)

I just watched the Presas interview video tape and it is *killer*!

Questions answered:
What specifically did his grandfather teach him?
Who were the fighters that impressed him at age 10?
Why did the balintawak club in Cebu accept him?
How did he fight the balintawak fighters when he first met them and how did he fare?
Why does he say that Cacoy Caniente is a mentor of his?
Who does he say were picked to carry on his art?

Don't ask me because I'm not saying.  Joe Rebello is doing the Modern Arnis world a favor by making this video tape available.

'Nuff said.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## KempoShaun (Sep 28, 2004)

Joe Rebelo does the entire Martial Arts Community a favor by just being the Martial Arts Historian he is.  But I have heard nothing but good things about this tape in general!


----------

